# Eternity Rod - Fourth of July Special



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Finished up the Eternity Rod I got from Bill when he was on his So. Cal tour this year. Not sure the numbers because it was given to me without any paperwork. I am going to use it as a crossover type rod. It will likely see action with FW and Salt and I really cant wait to use it. Anyway it has a tinsel double open tiger in the split grip. Maybe you can see it floating in the video. Flip Flop real seat made by Jay Cook that he sent me a couple years ago then a conventional tiger ahead with 3 threads - Blue, Red and Silver Electra under and Blue with 2 sacs over(a few views) Weave of an Eagle with the Flag designed by Peter Funnel and used in a weaving contest on line. It is 95x125, 5 layers(4 my way) with A and D thread. Ran into a problem using a different CP and a little bleed but it still looks fine. Of course JTOBs but these are done with two threads done at the same time but a different twist. Just more Variation. Sure was a fun build and not as big a challenge as my last work(decided to come back to earth) Oh I did the rest of the guides very plain Jane and light even though I am not big on the light thing unless for FW and then mostly in the thin part of the rod. The tip I put a 1 inch wrap of Silver Electra with a silver tip top because I am a tip watcher and line feeler more than feeling things thru the rod. Please let me know if or even how you like it. Even if just but hitting the Like button. Will have another one coming soon.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

wow. thats awesome looking


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful Doc!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Very nice all the way around.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

I thought you all would like this because everyone knows the South and Texans bleed RWB. Have a great 4th.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Amazing work as always Mr. Ski.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Beautiful work on every aspect of the rod.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

If JJ Watt see's it he might be able talk you out of it, for a price that is lol. Fine rodmanship Doc.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Your timing couldn't have been better, Doc! Beautiful wraps and weave. NICE new twist on the JTOB's. Hope ya had a good 4th!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I salute you sir. Awesome rod!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Mighty fine Doc!!! :dance:


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

More awesome work Doc... Keep it up!


----------

